# Video call on Xperia L?



## Ashok Verma (Sep 29, 2013)

​hi frnds, i've bought new SONY Xperia L 2 days back, iwant want to know whether it is possible to make video call using 3g network,
i am using BSNL Connection. previously i'm using Nokia 5800 and have made video calls with it.

Plz, reply.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 29, 2013)

Android doesn't have native video call support ull have to use an app like gtalk,skype etc


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2013)

That's right. Only Samsung managed to do something on few models of theirs. But Android doesn't support Video Calling over 3G network.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 29, 2013)

what the hell, why the reviews show 2g and 3g talktime seprately. and reviews even didn't show that it doesn't support video call.

One more Q that, does Samsung Galaxy S Advance Support video calling on 3G network.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2013)

There are many things in India, which is just a marketting gimmick. They measure battery by Talktime. By 3G talktime, they means Talktime on 3G Network. Not Video Calling, but just Voice Calling.

Regarding Video Call, many peoples do not have idea about difference between Video Call over 3G Network and Internet.

You can only get, Video Calling over 3G network on few models of samsung. They managed to do something on the firmware level, and it's solely their RnD and build by them. And it exists on few models (Galaxy R which I can think of now).

BTW looks like Galaxy Advance supports Video Call : Samsung Galaxy S Advance - Make a video call

It'd be better if you can check before buying. Consider buying from store. Or you can go to a store check it out and buy online if you want to.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 29, 2013)

Not only samsung, some micromax androids also have native video calling.. I believe it involves a certain chip thats needed to transmit video data in 3G data band.. 
OP may use Fring, Skype or any other app to video call over internet


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2013)

All the Samsung models which have front camera supports video calling over 3G (as far as I know )

This is one reason I'm not happy with Nexus 4 (my S2 had video calling ). My next phone would be a Samsung


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> All the Samsung models which have front camera supports video calling over 3G (as far as I know )



Yeah. That's right.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

OP can also use viber for video call


----------



## Ashok Verma (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah that's ok. but i'm disappointed that a company like SONY is not providing video call support even for mid and high-end mobile phones.



I didn't knew this fact before i purchased my Xperia L


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> yeah that's ok. but i'm disappointed that a company like SONY is not providing video call support even for mid and high-end mobile phones.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't knew this fact before i purchased my Xperia L



No one is providing except Samsung (They managed to do something )


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 4, 2013)

When Nokia Symbian phones supports Video calls over 3G, why cant android do it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2013)

God knows. IDK why Android overlooked the issue.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Oct 5, 2013)

thats make samsung the best among others.


----------



## baiju (Oct 5, 2013)

This is a useful info for me. I was under the impression that any android phones having front camera would support video calls natively. I was thinking of a new android phone to replace my 5 year old sonyericsson w660 which has video call option. So which samsung models support 3g video call? Do the nokia lumia phones support video call?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

baiju said:


> This is a useful info for me. I was under the impression that any android phones having front camera would support video calls natively. I was thinking of a new android phone to replace my 5 year old sonyericsson w660 which has video call option. So which samsung models support 3g video call? Do the nokia lumia phones support video call?



Nope. Lumia is also on same category. 

Both Android and WP doesn't support Native Video Calls over 3G. They promote video calls using Skype and other apps that needs Data / WiFi (Internet).

All the samsung phones which have front camera supports video call over 3G.


----------



## baiju (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks. Then I should look for Samsung phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2013)

baiju said:


> Thanks. Then I should look for Samsung phone.



IMHO, skype video calls are free. so, wouldn't that save some phone bill? why go for samsung only?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

Luffy said:


> IMHO, skype video calls are free. so, wouldn't that save some phone bill? why go for samsung only?



Yes, most of the apps offers free video calls, but that needs Data / WiFi. So you need to be on WiFi zone or else you need Data to be turned on. Video call will drop on 2G Data, so one needs to have 3G Data.

But nowadays 2G and 3G data charges are almost same so it's not considerable in that way.

But it's personal preference, people may not want to use Data connection, or else many phone which supports video calls (E.g. Nokia) doesn't have Skype on Symbian. So native 3G calls comes into rescue there.


----------



## baiju (Nov 11, 2013)

Recently bought Gionee Pioneer P2 and it has 3g video calling.


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 11, 2013)

Did not know that. I thought Sony phones had video calling. Well my Note II does. I heard that iPhones don't support 3G video calling either. Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> IMHO, skype video calls are free. so, wouldn't that save some phone bill? why go for samsung only?



There are some areas in 3G circle where, internet speed is not good but 3G native video calling works fine (like Port Blair, A & N Islands)


----------

